# why wont' it work



## wallerus (Nov 21, 2009)

1st. I know enough about tvs and such to be able to turn it on and not much more.

2nd. I have a Mitz ws-5531 rear projection 1080I. A Sony p/s 3. The TV does not have an HDMI cable input. No matter where I look in the menus for both of these I cannot seem to get the PS3 or the TV to play BD in 1080. Always on 480. Using component cables in the DTV ports, have tried all the other ports on the tv still no joy. When I had HD cable used component cables and got nice 1080. No joy on the BD.

Help please.:huh::huh::huh:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hello there and welcome to the Shack :T

Have you gone into the menu system on the sony PS3 to allow it to output 1080i via component?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm certain someone will correct me if I'm wrong, but I seem to recall reading somewhere in the past that the PS3 will not do 1080P over component. I think that may be the way it is with most Blu-Ray players as well.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

mech - I reckon you are right only 1080i max...


----------



## Blktre (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm guessing the TV has a DVI input? You might try using a HDMI to DVI cable or buy some adapters and use the DVI on the TV. Sometimes the handshake wont work going this route, even if the DVI is HTCP compliant. But, its possible that you will get things to 1080i this way. Couldn't tell if you tried this in your original post......


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree 1080i over component is the best you will do. The PS3 will defailt at 1080p and I doupt thet the Mitz will even recognise that. If the PS3 is set to 1080p it will only be sending the signal over HDMI.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The primary reason 1080p usually does not work over component is due to the Studios fears of piracy.
In fact, in the near future, component outputs will either be not offered or when offered neutered to 480p.

Due to the robust content protections built into HDMI, content providers are doing everything possible to have everyone use HDMI. Much like SACD, which sounds incredible, the added performance and convenience of HDMI is the Trojan Horse to bring in content protection. In the same way you cannot burn an SACD bit for bit, copying a Blu Ray Disc is made all but impossible.

As a corollary, the Studios are going after DVD Servers which allow people who own DVD's to burn them on a Server. The recent rulings against Kaleidoscope, who make a premium Server, really is disconcerting. While Studios are now offering Digital Copies, it is not as good. Fair Use is sadly becoming a thing of the past with digital media.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

